# 128 Bit Betriebssystem



## Zocker_Boy (9. April 2017)

Wenn man sich die Geschichte von Microsoft anschaut, fällt auf, dass sich die Bit-Anzahl der Betriebssysteme regelmäßig verdoppelt hat, nur in jüngster Zeit nicht.
Bis Win95: 16 bit
Ab Win98 SE: 32 bit
Ab Windows Vista: 64 bit

Nun ist Vista auch schon 10 Jahre her. Wird es mittelfristig neue Prozessoren und ein Betriebssystem mit 128 bit geben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2017)

Nein wird es nicht (übrigens hatte schon XP eine 64er Version).
Grund: Absolut kein Bedarf.

Der Hauptgrund, warum man von 32bit weg musste war, dass man nur 2^32 bytes an Speicher adressieren kann mit 32 bit. Das entspricht 4 GiB - der Grund für die 4GB RAM Begrenzung von 32bit-Systemen.

Da der zuweisbare Speicher aber exponentiell ansteigt ist nicht so viel mehr an bits nötig um in horrende Regionen zu kommen. Moderne 64bit-CPUs sind intern was Speicherallokation angeht nur in einem 40bit-Modus, sprich sie nutzen hier nicht annähernd die vollen 64bit aus - denn 40 bit sind bereits 1024 TiB an adressierbarem Speicher!
Wenn irgendwann in zig Jahren nötig nutzt man vielleicht die vollen 64 bit - entsprechend 16 Exabyte, also rund 16 Millionen Terabyte (!!) an adressierbarem RAM.

Und du willst 128 bit...? 
Das sind mehr als 10^38 Bytes... dafür gibts nicht mal nen Namen.... die gehen nur bis 10^24 ("Yotta")


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht (übrigens hatte schon XP eine 64er Version).


Doch, wird es.
Ein anderes Betriebssystem ist schon vorhanden, auch die Hardware: PlayStation 3 – Wikipedia.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund, warum man von 32bit weg musste war, dass man nur 2^32 bytes an Speicher adressieren kann mit 32 bit.


Nein.
Windows 32 hätte mit seinem 36bit Adress-Bus 64GByte RAM adressieren können, wurde aber von Microsoft kastriert, Itanium läßt grüßen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und du willst 128 bit...?


 Playstation spielen?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sind mehr als 10^38 Bytes... dafür gibts nicht mal nen Namen....


Doch, gibt es:
ZFS.


----------



## fotoman (9. April 2017)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wird es mittelfristig neue Prozessoren und ein  Betriebssystem mit 128 bit geben?


Bevor es keine breite  Anwendung dafür gibt, kommt das m.M.n. nicht. Selbst Supercomputer  werden mittlerweile oft mit Standardprozessoren ausgestattet.

Einen  wirklichne Nutzen für ein komplettes 128 Bit System fällt mir weder im  Heimbereich noch im Geschäftsbereich ein. Selbst in-Memory Datenbanken  stoßen derzeit wohl eher an die Grenzen der verfügbaren  Speichercontroller (und auch an finanzielle Grenzen) wie an die 64 Bit  Grenze.

Zur reinen Datenverarbeitung in der CPU gibt es  entsprechende Befehlserweiterungen, dafür muss nicht zwingend die CPU  und das gesamten Betriebssystem in einem 128 Bit Modus laufen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Windows 32 hätte mit seinem 36bit Adress-Bus 64GByte RAM adressieren können, wurde aber von Microsoft kastriert, Itanium läßt grüßen.


Naja, das gab dann ein ähnlich zu nutzendes Chaos in der Programmierung wie damals mit 8 Bit Prozessoren und mehr wie 64 KB Ram.

U.A. Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition in der 32 Bit x86 Version hat das mit dem "passenden" SQL-Server durchaus beherrscht und genutzt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Playstation spielen?


Da gibt es im Bereich der Datenverarbeitung viel sinnvollere Anwendungen wie nur die Beschleunigung ein paar dumme Spiele. Es wird sicher auch seinen Grund haben, warum sich die RISC-Architektur für den allgemeingültigen Gebrauch bis heute nicht wirklich durchgesetzt hat, obwohl es selbst Windows-Systeme gab, die auf RISC-CPUs liefen (für die damalige Zeit sogar recht gut).

 Da wurden die CISC Prozessoren lieber um SIMD und AVX512 Instruktionen erweitert.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es:
> ZFS.


Und wo ist dort die Bezeichnung für 10^38 versteckt? Die Definitionen gehen nur bis 2^80 oder 10^24
Binarprafix – Wikipedia


----------



## _LS_ (10. April 2017)

Da ich auch keine Bezeichnungen oberhalb von Yottabyte kannte hab ich mal ein bisschen gesucht. Dabei bin ich hierauf gestoßen: Was kommt nach Petabyte? - Informatik Aktuell(Tabelle unteres Ende)
Demnach wäre 10^36 Byte = 1 Udabyte und somit 10^38 = 100  Udabyte.
Ich weiß leider nicht ob die Bezeichnungen so stimmen (kann die jemand bestätigen?).


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2017)

_LS_ schrieb:


> Da ich auch keine Bezeichnungen oberhalb von Yottabyte kannte hab ich mal ein bisschen gesucht. Dabei bin ich hierauf gestoßen: Was kommt nach Petabyte? - Informatik Aktuell(Tabelle unteres Ende)



Das ist ja ne weltklasse Auflistung. 
Hauptsache Vorsilben bis 10^72 definiert. 




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, wird es.
> Ein anderes Betriebssystem ist schon vorhanden, auch die Hardware: PlayStation 3 – Wikipedia.


Super, irgendein proprietäes Nischenprodukt für ne Konsole das aus irgendwelchen Gründen mehr bits verwendet als technisch nötig wäre. Sorry dass ich nicht an SOWAS gedacht habe - ich glaube auch kaum dass DAS die Frage des TE war. Irgendwo gibts wahrscheinlich auch Systeme mit 1024 bit oder sowas wenn man davon im Spezialfall nen expliziten Vorteil hat (man bedenke auch 256 / 512 bit breite AVX-register usw.) aber hier gings um Mainstream Betriebssysteme.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Windows 32 hätte mit seinem 36bit Adress-Bus 64GByte RAM adressieren können, wurde aber von Microsoft kastriert, Itanium läßt grüßen.


Schön. Und was hat das jetzt mit der 32bit-RAM-Grenze zu tun?
Die "Kastration" war dabei ganz günstig - wenn die vollen 36bit genutzt worden wären wäre WinXP auf 99,9% der PCs der leute nicht lauffähig gewesen deren hardware nur 32bit konnte.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es:
> ZFS.


256 Zebibyte von ZFS sind noch meilenweit von 10^36 Bytes entfernt...


----------



## VikingGe (10. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein anderes Betriebssystem ist schon vorhanden, auch die Hardware: PlayStation 3 – Wikipedia.


Das ist kein 128 Bit-Prozessor, das ist ein heterogenes System aus verschiedenen 64 Bit-Prozessoren mit 128 Bit breiten SIMD-Registern. Letztere gibts bei x86 seit dem Pentium 3, inzwischen sind wir auf Desktop-Prozessoren bei 256 Bit-SIMD angekommen, trotzdem bezeichnest du deine CPU wohl kaum als 256 Bit-CPU.

Der Addressraum von dem Teil umfasst jedenfalls auch "nur" 64 Bit und skalare Operationen sind auch auf 64 Bit beschränkt. Hier mal etwas Lektüre zu dem Thema.



			
				wuselsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Windows 32 hätte mit seinem 36bit Adress-Bus 64GByte RAM adressieren können, wurde aber von Microsoft kastriert


Aber nicht pro Prozess. Der virtuelle Addressraum bleibt bei 32 Bit, ergo ist der Nutzen von PAE auf Desktop-Systemen eher begrenzt.


----------



## Bartolas (10. April 2017)

Wird kommen sobald Microsoft glaubt damit Geld verdienen zu können. Aber zunächst müsste die Hardware her.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schön. Und was hat das jetzt mit der 32bit-RAM-Grenze zu tun?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund, warum man von 32bit weg musste war, dass man nur 2^32 bytes an Speicher *adress*ieren kann mit 32 bit. Das entspricht 4 GiB - der Grund für die 4GB RAM Begrenzung von 32bit-Systemen.


Der Grund für die RAM-Begrenzung ist eben die Nichtbenutzung der 36bit-*Adreß*busses.
Die Breite des *Adreß*busses bestimmt die *adress*ierbare Speichermenge, nicht die Breite der Prozessorregister.
Bus (Datenverarbeitung) – Wikipedia.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 256 Zebibyte von ZFS sind noch *meilenweit von 10^36 Bytes* entfernt...


Ganz  klar:


> maximale Größe jedes Pools 3 × 10[SUP]23[/SUP] PiB (ca.* 2 × 10[SUP]38[/SUP] Byte*)


Quelle: ZFS (Dateisystem) – Wikipedia.


----------



## Bartolas (10. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Grund für die RAM-Begrenzung ist eben die Nichtbenutzung der 36bit-*Adreß*busses.
> Die Breite des *Adreß*busses bestimmt die *adress*ierbare Speichermenge, nicht die Breite der Prozessorregister.
> Bus (Datenverarbeitung) – Wikipedia.



Ist dann aber ein Fehler den nahezu jede Deutsche Computer Redaktion gedruckt hat. Egal wo du liest sie schreiben alle 
Vorteil 64bit: Mehr als 4GB


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Grund für die RAM-Begrenzung ist eben die Nichtbenutzung der 36bit-*Adreß*busses.


Und warum hat man den nicht benutzt? Weil WindowsXP auf quasi keinem PC irgendeines Normalsterblichen gelaufen wäre.

Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Adressbus und Registerbreiten bekannt. Und egal wie oft du noch fettschreibst und Wikipedia verlinkst - die 4 GB-Begrenzung von 32bit Hardware und Software ist der Grund für die Erweiterung auf 64bit-Systeme. Natürlich gibts auch andere Vorteile (und Nachteile!) von 64bit aber das ist nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt um etablierte Systeme auf den Kopf zu stellen - sowas macht die Industrie nur wenns es zwingend nicht anders geht. Das machste dann lieber über irgendwelche höherbittigen Register wenn möglich (bis hin zu AVX512 demnächst).

Was ZFS angeht: Wir redeten von der maximalen größe des Dateisystems, nicht von irgendwelchen "Pools" (wenn ich verschachtele und staple kann ich auch mit zig NTFS Systemen auf solche Mengen kommen) - und eigentlich war auch gar nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion welches Dateisystem wie viel Bytes schafft (keine Ahnung warum du damit angefangen hast), es ging darum dass mir kein Trivialnamen für so eine Datenmenge bekannt war. Dass es die offensichtlich doch gibt und "Udabyte" heißt hat _LS_ ja gefunden - er hatte verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte.


----------



## Dragonix (11. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und warum hat man den nicht benutzt? Weil WindowsXP auf quasi keinem PC irgendeines Normalsterblichen gelaufen wäre.
> 
> Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Adressbus und Registerbreiten bekannt. Und egal wie oft du noch fettschreibst und Wikipedia verlinkst - die 4 GB-Begrenzung von 32bit Hardware und Software ist der Grund für die Erweiterung auf 64bit-Systeme. Natürlich gibts auch andere Vorteile (und Nachteile!) von 64bit aber das ist nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt um etablierte Systeme auf den Kopf zu stellen - sowas macht die Industrie nur wenns es zwingend nicht anders geht. Das machste dann lieber über irgendwelche höherbittigen Register wenn möglich (bis hin zu AVX512 demnächst).



Und warum hätte XP dann nicht laufen sollen? Seit dem Pentium Pro verfügen die Prozessoren über einen 36-bittigen Adressbuss, Stichwort Physical-Address_Extension. Auch XP hat PAE meine ich sogar verwenden müssen, um das NX-Bit verwenden zu können; die Beschränkung auf 4GiB war in dieser Hinsicht meine ich willkürlich.
Hatte selber eine Zeitlang ein 32bittiges Linux mit 6GB nutzbarem Speicher laufen (halt nur 4GiB pro Prozess, dagegen kann auch PAE nix machen).

Beim PAE Artikel ist insbesondere der Absatz über Microsoft Windows ist interessant.

Stark vereinfachter Hintergrund warum das geht: Der Adressraum für Programme ist nach wie vor 32 bittig. Diese virtuellen Adressen werden aber auf 36 bittige physikalische Adressen umgesetzt. Für Hintergrund, siehe MMU, Paging und den ganzen restlichen Schlonz...
=> Für eine Anwendung (ohne komische Sachen): 4 GiB
=> Fürs gesamte Betriebssystem: Mehr. Und das geht eben seit dem Pentium Pro.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2017)

Über Umwege (wie PAE) geht das natürlich. Nur kann keine Software die nativ mit 36bit läuft (also immer, ohne PAE) auf 32bit fähiger Hardware laufen, genau wie du heute keine 64bit-Applikation auf einem 32er OS oder 32er HW starten kannst.


----------



## Dragonix (11. April 2017)

Hä? Darum ging es ja auch garnicht. Du hattest behauptet, dass XP dann nicht laufen würde...


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2017)

Wenn XP nativ überall, also ohne PAE, auf 36bit programmiert worden wäre, ja.
Es ging darum dass behauptet wurde, Microsoft hätte da künstlich was beschnitten - es ging MS aber nur darum es auf üblicher Hardware nutzen zu können, es hätte ja gar keinen Sinn gehabt ein 36bit-OS zu schreiben so wie auch heute keiner ein 72bit-Windows programmiert. Dass bestimmte Versionen ein PAE bekommen haben und andre nicht ist ein anderes Thema.

Wow, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass so eine einfache Frage mit so einer vermeintlich einfachen Antwort derartige Wellen auslöst und zwingend in Details abgetaucht werden muss die den TE vermutlich nie interessiert haben. Irgendwie haben spezielle Themen (Konsolen, CPUs/GPUs und Betriebssysteme, gelegentlich Netzteile) hier immer Potential.


----------



## Dragonix (11. April 2017)

Microsoft hat ja auch künstlich was beschnitten, nämlich die durch das BS adressierbare Speichermenge - XP kann PAE ja sogar.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2017)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Geschichte von Microsoft anschaut, fällt auf, dass sich die Bit-Anzahl der Betriebssysteme regelmäßig verdoppelt hat, nur in jüngster Zeit nicht.
> Bis Win95: 16 bit
> Ab Win98 SE: 32 bit
> Ab Windows Vista: 64 bit
> ...



Nein.

Mit jedem zusätzlichen Bit verdoppelt sich die Menge des adressierbaren Speichers.  Da wir nun eine Weile lang die Anzahl der Bits verdoppelt haben, hat sich die Menge des adressierbaren Speichers zwischen 8->16bit / 16->32bit /32->64bit  folglich jeweils quadriert. 

Die Entwicklung der Leistung von Hardware wächst hingegen nicht ansatzweise quadratisch. Aus diesem Grund hat die Entwicklung nun vorerst angehalten, da eine Vergrößerung des Adressraums in nächster Zeit nicht nötig sein wird.


Der nächste Schritt sind übrigens nicht 128bit Systeme.  Das IEEE hat drei Standards für Gleitkommazahlen definiert: 32bit, 64bit und 80bit. Man hat da wohl schon vorausgesehen dass der nächste Sprung möglicherweise kleiner ausfallen wird.



Anmerkung:
Aktuell ist ja noch nicht mal der 64bit Standard in Windows Systemen vollständig umgesetzt. Das ist der Grund dafür, dass Dateinamen nach wie vor eine beschränkte Länge haben.  Das wird mittlerweile auch zu einem ernsten Problem in vielen Bereichen.

Unixoide Systeme haben das Problem nicht. Das ist auch einer der Gründe dafür, dass diese jedem wichtigen Bereich eingesetzt werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn XP nativ überall, also ohne PAE, auf 36bit programmiert worden wäre, ja.


Dragonix hat Recht.
Glaub auch mal was. 

Und es gibt nach wie vor keinen Grund für ein 64bit System.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt sind übrigens nicht 128bit Systeme.  Das IEEE hat drei Standards für Gleitkommazahlen definiert: 32bit, 64bit und 80bit. Man hat da wohl schon vorausgesehen dass der nächste Sprung möglicherweise kleiner ausfallen wird..


Was für'n Quark.

Natürlich wird man die Registerbreiten verdoppeln nur nicht mit einem krummen, nicht dualen 1,x-Faktor erweitern.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich wird man die Registerbreiten verdoppeln nur nicht mit einem krummen, nicht dualen 1,x-Faktor erweitern.


Das liegt noch vergleichsweise weit in der Zukunft.  Vorher werden wir einige andere technische Meilensteine anstehen haben, also warten wir erstmal ab.


----------

